# Vape King - Coming soon



## Stroodlepuff (2/6/15)

Efest Luc blue6 (ETA Month End)

*1. APP function.
2. Can charge Li-ion, Li-Mn and Ni-Mh batteries.
3. Best quality OLED display Screen to display battery charging status.
4. Charge 6 batteries at same time
5. Automatically checking and charging
6. Charging current: 0.5A X 6 / 1A X 4 / 2A X 2
7. Stop charging fuction
8. Sleeping-mode function.
9. 9 kinds protections *




Kangertech Subox (Black and white) - ETA: Month End




Vision MK Sub-ohm Tank - ETA month End




MVP 3.0 Pro - ETA Month End




Snowolf - ETA unknown

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Schuller (2/6/15)

Can't wait for the Kangertech Subox Black

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (2/6/15)

Guys, This Vision MK Tank is amazing, one of the best Sub-Tanks I have ever used.
Kicks like a mule, and has flavour for days.............
Been vaping on it for about 3 weeks now, and I'm still on the first coil!!!
@Gizmo and @Stroodlepuff , please bring coils in!! The 0.2ohm's are great


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/6/15)

@Stroodlepuff, will you be getting the black and red subox?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/6/15)

yazo said:


> @Stroodlepuff, will you be getting the black and red subox?



Yes we will be getting both the black and the white versions in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (3/6/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes we will be getting both the black and the white versions in


Coolio


----------

